# Pixmania - Zen Engagement



## BlueSpud (31 May 2008)

I was looking to buy a bbq from pixmania, at a good price, til I came to the checkout. They were adding on €30 for 'Zen Engagement' (some form of insurance) which the webiste says is optional, but I can't seem to get rid of it. Anyone know if this can be bypassed?  I have search the website for an appropriate email address but found nopne.  I rang the number, but after about 10 mins of listening to a repeated message, at a high cost, I got cut off.  All adds up to a bad experience so far..........


----------



## irishlinks (31 May 2008)

*Re: Pixmanis - Zen Engagement*

There is a way of removing it - I have done it before. I can't remember exactly how - but it might be at the final stage of checkout?  They don't make it easy.


----------



## Naine (2 Jun 2008)

When your viewing your Order Summery. It should have the Zen Engagement information under each item click on Find out more. A new window will appear with details on the Zen Engagement at teh end it has the option of opting out of the Zen engagement. Select, I do not subscribe to the Zen Engagement, and click Continue.


----------



## BlueSpud (3 Jun 2008)

Naine said:


> When your viewing your Order Summery. It should have the Zen Engagement information under each item click on Find out more. A new window will appear with details on the Zen Engagement at teh end it has the option of opting out of the Zen engagement. Select, I do not subscribe to the Zen Engagement, and click Continue.


 
Worked perfectly, thanks.


----------

